# Sticky  Dish Network 50x and 510 Name Based Recording Guide



## Rob Glasser

Here is an official document from Dish Network on how to use Name Based Recording (NBR) on the Dish 501, Dish 508, and Dish Player-DVR 510.

Click *HERE* for the Name Based Recording Document.

This is the same document referenced in a short video that has been uploaded to 50x and 510 receivers that have received the new software allowing NBR.

Note: This document will also be available at www.dishnetwork.com/record in the near future.


----------



## Sat4me

Do we have any idea when the rest of us 50X users will get the upgrade? I've been waiting patiently for several weeks now.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Sorry I do not, but hang in there they are slowly rolling out to all.


----------



## phrelin

Wow. Is this document so much clearer than the instructions I extracted from another manual for our 508s and than the ones we got with our 722 a month ago. Perfect it's not, but so much better. Thanks.

Oh, and our second 508 got the upgrade last night.


----------



## david_jr

Thank you soooo much for posting this! We were going CRAZY trying to use the new name based recording. I printed out the instructions. Where is the video supposed to be downloaded to?


----------



## Rob Glasser

It should download automatically to your 50x/510 once you have the new software. I don't have a 50x/510 anymore so I can't tell you for sure how long it may take. I know from past auto-downloads they typically show up overnight, if your receiver is idle. If it's busy recording other events you may not get it. Also, my guess is everything in the video is covered in the document uploaded here so even if you never see it I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## looney2ns

How do I tell what series Dish DVR my father has? Model number on the label is D18H0VR625.
Is it a 625 series?


----------



## BobaBird

Probably a smudged/misread DISHDVR625 which would indeed make it a 625. The Sys Info screen (Menu-Menu or Menu-6-1-3) will also identify the model.


----------



## looney2ns

Thank you. He indeed must have mis-read the label.


----------



## doxieland

Rob Glasser said:


> Here is an official document from Dish Network on how to use Name Based Recording (NBR) on the Dish 501, Dish 508, and Dish Player-DVR 510.
> 
> Click *HERE* for the Name Based Recording Document.
> 
> This is the same document referenced in a short video that has been uploaded to 50x and 510 receivers that have received the new software allowing NBR.
> 
> Note: This document will also be available at www.dishnetwork.com/record in the near future.


Hi and Help!
Offer of "update" for one of our 508s has arrived. So far, I have not allowed the change.
My first question is how long will it be before this "update" is forced to my 508?

Second Question - since I have been quite pleased with my current ability to move thru quide and make my selections that I want to dvr - will i have that same simple function with this new nbr software update?

It appears that the nbr is fraught with issues I don't care to experience. I don't want to find out after the fact that there was a conflict and I didn't get the program I wanted.
I don't need to schedule in advance with "all episodes" etc. - I like the present system I have - select going thru the guide or manually adjusting times if I desire -
And I don't want to lose my current recordings until I have had time to watch - are people still having that recordings being deleted issue with the nbr update?

I have a 921 receiver that was excellent until the reliable 289 software was updated - and the current 332 software is simply awful - hope not to experience that with this nbr update for our 508s.

I printed the nbr guide from the link posted here - but just do not understand if I will be losing the ability to just scroll thru schedule and hit record as I do now.

any help and feedback will be appreciated.
thanks,
doxieland


----------



## Sat4me

These are very good questions. I, too, would like to know the answers before I accept the upgrade.

Anyone??????????


----------



## Sat4me

Well, I got tired of waiting and accepted the upgrade this morning. Everything seems ok except, I setup a timer for a football game today and when I returned, it had been recorded in 2 parts for some reason. First part was until a couple of minutes into the second half with 2:03 showing as time recorded and the second recording started up where the first one left off and shows 2:25 for the recording. At least, I seem to have gotten all or almost all but I would sure hate for this to happen in the middle of a movie.

Does anyone have any info on why this might happen? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mrdctaylor

Does anyone else have problems with the DishPass? I tried creating several using title matching (both with and without the Exact Match option) and I could never get it to find anything in the program guide even though it should. I event selected a program from the guide and made a DishPass from it and it did not find it. HELP! 
ps. I have a 501


----------



## cj9788

Sat4me said:


> Well, I got tired of waiting and accepted the upgrade this morning. Everything seems ok except, I setup a timer for a football game today and when I returned, it had been recorded in 2 parts for some reason. First part was until a couple of minutes into the second half with 2:03 showing as time recorded and the second recording started up where the first one left off and shows 2:25 for the recording. At least, I seem to have gotten all or almost all but I would sure hate for this to happen in the middle of a movie.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on why this might happen? Is anyone else having this problem?


Did the electricty go out? You will see two diffent titles when that happens. Or was it raining, sometimes when the signal is lost during a recording it may do two diffrent recordings.


----------



## Blowgun

This outdated sticky includes links to a PDF file that doesn't exist anymore. I attempted to find a new link to include here, but was unsuccessful. Anyone have a link to the original PDF file?


----------



## BobaBird

The EKB points to the link Rob originally provided. If someone has the file, I'll get it on the EKB which is a bit more stable than dishnetwork.com.


----------



## arizman2

Rob Glasser said:


> Here is an official document from Dish Network on how to use Name Based Recording (NBR) on the Dish 501, Dish 508, and Dish Player-DVR 510.
> 
> Click *HERE* for the Name Based Recording Document.
> 
> This is the same document referenced in a short video that has been uploaded to 50x and 510 receivers that have received the new software allowing NBR.
> 
> Note: This document will also be available at www.dishnetwork.com/record in the near future.


Clicking that "HERE" results in

404 Not Found Please forward this error screen to 72.9.159.119's WebMaster.
The server can not find the requested page:









72.9.159.119/5XX/50X_NBR_AA.pdf (port 80)


----------



## James Long

Clicking a link posted in 2007 in a thread last posted to in 2011? I am not surprised.

The 5xx series receivers are obsolete and have been retired by DISH.


----------

